
LHC spots particle that may be new form of matter - chunky1994
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25402-lhc-spots-particle-that-may-be-new-form-of-matter.html#.U0mBHObqe0a
======
Create
Since 2008 researchers at Belle in Japan found hints of a four-quark particle.
Those hints were confirmed.

"This reinforces the 5.1σ (4.7σ) rejection of the 2+ (2− ) hypotheses
previously reported by the Belle collaboration, and confirms the 3.4σ (3.7σ)
indications from Belle that 1+ is favored over 0− (1− )."

Belle collaboration, K. Chilikin et al., Experimental constraints on the spin
and parity of the Z(4430)+ , Phys. Rev. D88 (2013) 074026, arXiv:1306.4894.

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y)" [where Y>X] source: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report ISBN:
9290831693
[http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264](http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264)

or: "1the western equivalent value is 1'390 kCHF. 2the western equivalent
value is 5'450 kCHF"
[http://lhcb.ecm.ub.es/spd/spd/General%20information/spd_cost...](http://lhcb.ecm.ub.es/spd/spd/General%20information/spd_cost_tdr.pdf)

~~~
judk
Dead link

------
Tloewald
New form of matter seems a bit linkbaity... It's a highly unstable particle
made of 4 quarks, kind of like a meson (which is a quark/antiquark pair).

~~~
wyager
> It's a highly unstable particle made of 4 quarks, kind of like a meson
> (which is a quark/antiquark pair).

I thought the new particles were cool because they don't follow the color
charge analogy, whereas mesons do follow the analogy?

~~~
gus_massa
The posible colors combinations of the mesons are red+antired, blue+antiblue
and green+antigreen. The color+anticolor are not fixed, they “constantly”
change. (Actually, any linear combination of the pairs is posible.)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quark#Strong_interaction_and_co...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quark#Strong_interaction_and_color_charge)

There are some abstract algebraic properties of the particles and these
properties produce the color rules.

With 4 quarks the only possibility is a mix of 2 quarks (with colors) and 2
antiquarks (with anticolors). For example red+antired+blue+antiblue.

